# Cpl David Braun  2 VP (22 Aug 06)



## vonGarvin (22 Aug 2006)

http://www.cbc.ca/story/world/national/2006/08/22/afghanistan-cda.html

No nationality given as of yet.  God speed to whomever they are


----------



## military granny (22 Aug 2006)

Take care over in the sandbox men and women. We at home are thinking about you. To all the injured get well soon.


----------



## GAP (22 Aug 2006)

630 CHED Edmonton news is saying vehicles had Canadian Insignia


----------



## geo (22 Aug 2006)

T'was a LAV 

Hope someone in the puzzle palace is thinkin of buying some spares....
Or we mignt have to break out the Cougars, Grizzlies & Iltis before the mission is over in '08


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (22 Aug 2006)

ouch
I'd like to give the brass the benifit of the doubt but...


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (22 Aug 2006)

Zip on the news here on the East Coast on any wounded Canadians, atleast not while I have been watching.  Updates from anywheres??


----------



## KevinB (22 Aug 2006)

News in Ottawa (TV) had two wounded


----------



## Pea (22 Aug 2006)

CTV hasn't updated since 12:30 when they said NATO soldiers, and nationality not being identified.

I heard on the radio (Edmonton) a bit ago that they were Canadians. I cannot remember which station I was on though.


----------



## KevinB (22 Aug 2006)

http://www.abcnews.go.com/International/wireStory?id=2342081

6 Canadians 

4 in one incident 2 in another


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (22 Aug 2006)

Tks, CTV here in Halifax is busy talking about baseball and other more important stuff... :


----------



## McG (22 Aug 2006)

*If you have details about Canadian casualties that the embedded media has not been allowed to publish, do not put it on this site.*


----------



## GAP (22 Aug 2006)

CBC Newsworld is just reporting that one Canadian Soldier died, 3 injured in VIEB attack


----------



## big bad john (22 Aug 2006)

http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20060813/afghanistan_blasts_060821/20060822?hub=World

Cdn. killed, 3 hurt in Afghanistan suicide attack
Updated Tue. Aug. 22 2006 9:12 PM ET

Canadian Press

KANDAHAR, Afghanistan -- A Canadian soldier was killed and three others injured Tuesday in a suicide attack in Kandahar. 


One civilian was also killed by the blast, along with the attacker. 


The bombing took place just outside the base that's home to Canada's provincial reconstruction team in the city. 


Two hours after the attack, a Canadian soldier shot dead an Afghan teenager and injured a young boy when a motorcycle broke through the security perimeter around the bombing site. 


The suicide attack brings to eight the number of Canadian soldiers to die in southern Afghanistan this month. 


In all, 27 have been killed since Canada deployed ground forces to the country in early 2002.


More to come...


----------



## geo (22 Aug 2006)

At the going down of the sun
and in the morn
We will remember them!

CHIMO!


----------



## GAP (22 Aug 2006)

God Bless. My condolances. Speedy recovery to the fellows injured.


----------



## acclenticularis (22 Aug 2006)

My condolences to the family of the fallen and I hope the injuries to the others are not serious.  Here's to a quick recovery


----------



## The Bread Guy (22 Aug 2006)

To the fallen....

 and comfort to your family, colleagues and friends....

To the injured, get well soon


----------



## COBRA-6 (22 Aug 2006)

RIP  

Speedy recovery to the wounded.


----------



## Kunu (22 Aug 2006)

RIP  

Wishes to a quick recovery for the injured.


----------



## dardt (22 Aug 2006)

RIP


----------



## armyrules (22 Aug 2006)

My condolences go out to the families of this fine soldier.


----------



## 9nr Domestic (22 Aug 2006)

http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20060813/afghanistan_blasts_060821/20060822?hub=TopStories

Cdn. killed, 3 hurt in Afghanistan suicide attack
Updated Tue. Aug. 22 2006 10:41 PM ET

CTV.ca News Staff

A Canadian soldier was killed and three others were wounded Tuesday in a suicide attack near a Canadian compound in Kandahar City. 


Defence officials named the latest victim as Cpl. David Braun from CFB Shilo in Manitoba. 


Braun died when a vehicle packed with explosives ploughed into a Canadian resupply convoy. 


One civilian -- a young girl -- and the attacker were also killed in the blast that took place just outside Camp Nathan Smith -- home to Canada's Provincial Reconstruction Team (PRT) in the city. 


The identities of the three injured Canadian soldiers have yet to be released. 


Several hours after the bombing, a Canadian soldier shot to death an Afghan teenager and seriously wounded a young boy when a motorcycle approached a security perimeter around the bombing site. 


Canadian military officials said a single bullet passed through the 17-year-old driver, and then struck and killed his 10-year-old passenger. 


The teen ran from the scene, but he later returned to the Canadians for medical help and was airlifted to the military hospital at Kandahar Air Field. 


Military officials could not confirm whether the soldier had fired a warning shot. 


CTV's Matt McClure, reporting from Kandahar, said the military is investigating the shooting. 


"The Department of National Defence has what's called a National Investigation Service, which is an independent but internal body that . . . will investigate whether or not this was an appropriate use of deadly force by Canadian soldiers," said McClure. 


The Canadian soldier who fired the shot may have believed the motorcycle was carrying an explosive, said Col. Fred Lewis, deputy commander of the Canadian contingent of NATO's International Security Assistance Force (ISAF). 


"Clearly the soldier thought they were (a threat). The soldier went through the standard escalation of the rules of engagement, giving verbal and visual warnings," said Lewis. 


McClure described the scene following the blast as "very chaotic." A Canadian LAV-3 light armoured vehicle burned for hours after the massive blast. Another lesser-armoured G-Wagon jeep was also destroyed. 


"There were huge plumes of smoke and fireballs as ammunition and grenades inside these vehicles blew off," McClure said. 


Afghan journalists also reported that Canadian soldiers fired over their heads as they attempted to capture video and photographs at the bombing site. 


The soldiers were on a NATO patrol when the suicide attack occurred. 


The attack brings to eight the number of Canadian soldiers to die in southern Afghanistan in August. 


Twenty-seven Canadian soldiers have been killed since Canada deployed ground forces to the country in early 2002. 


McClure said the shootings that killed the teen and injured the young boy will likely be used by Taliban insurgents to stir up anger against foreign soldiers and attempt to "recruit more troops and young men to their cause." 


"I suspect they'll try," said Lewis. "I would be concerned about it and I think we need to pass the right message to the Afghan people," he said. 


"The message is that we're here to help them and we certainly would never want to hurt them."

With a report by CTV's Matt McClure and The Canadian Press in Kandahar


----------



## big bad john (23 Aug 2006)

http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/newsroom/view_news_e.asp?id=2033

News Release
One Canadian Soldier killed, Three Wounded in Afghanistan
CEFCOM NR–06.019 - August 22, 2006

OTTAWA – At approximately 3:15 p.m. local time, a Canadian re-supply convoy traveling in Kandahar City was struck by a suicide bomber, killing one soldier and wounding three others.

The name of the deceased is being withheld at the request of the next of kin.

ISAF air assets evacuated the injured soldiers to the Canadian-led multinational hospital at the Kandahar Airfield. All three are in good condition with non-life threatening injuries.

A fire that resulted from the suicide bombing destroyed two Canadian vehicles in the convoy.

Approximately two hours later, while securing the site of the incident, a motorcycle carrying two people broke through the Afghan National Police outer security cordon at high speed. The driver failed to heed multiple warnings to stop as he headed towards the inner Canadian Forces cordon. A Canadian ISAF personnel on scene opened fire on the two in a defensive application of our rules of engagement. 

Both civilians were flown to the Kandahar Airfield and brought to the Canadian-led medical facility to receive medical attention. One unfortunately passed away as a result of his injuries. The second civilian remains in serious condition.

An investigation will be conducted into the circumstances surrounding this incident.

The loss of life – both soldier and civilians – is deeply regretted.

Canada 's mission in Afghanistan is part of our contribution to the international campaign to help bring stability and security to the people of Afghanistan . There are significant risks involved in these operations, but we are achieving results by extending the reach of Afghan authorities and diminishing the capacity of the Taliban to challenge coalition forces. Today's tragic incident will not deter us from our mission and we will continue to work towards creating a brighter future for the long-suffering people of Afghanistan .


----------



## jc5778 (23 Aug 2006)

RIP my brother, speedy recovery to those injured


----------



## Devlin (23 Aug 2006)

Just saw the news, RIP troop


----------



## armyrules (23 Aug 2006)

also just saw it RIP


----------



## Randy (23 Aug 2006)

http://news.sympatico.msn.ctv.ca/TopStories/ContentPosting.aspx?newsitemid=CTVNews%2f20060813%2fafghanistan_blasts_060821&feedname=CTV-TOPSTORIES_V2&showbyline=True

Cdn. killed, 3 hurt in Afghanistan suicide attack 
22/08/2006 11:01:19 PM  

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Canadian troops are preparing for a potential backlash in Afghanistan after the shooting death of a young boy -- just hours after one of their own died in a suicide attack.



Cpl. David Braun from CFB Shilo in Manitoba was the latest Canadian soldier to be killed in Afghanistan -- the 8th this month alone.  

Defence officials named the latest victim as Cpl. David Braun from CFB Shilo in Manitoba. 

Braun died when a vehicle packed with explosives ploughed into a Canadian resupply convoy. 

One civilian -- a young girl -- and the attacker were also killed in the blast that took place just outside Camp Nathan Smith, which houses Canada's Provincial Reconstruction Team (PRT) in the city. 

The identities of the three injured Canadian soldiers have not yet been released. 

Several hours after the bombing, a Canadian soldier shot to death an Afghan teenager and seriously wounded a young boy when a motorcycle approached a security perimeter around the bombing site. 

Canadian military officials said a single bullet passed through the 17-year-old driver, and then struck and killed his 10-year-old passenger. 

The teen ran from the scene, but he later returned to the Canadians for medical help and was airlifted to the military hospital at Kandahar Air Field. 

CTV's Matt McClure, reporting from Kandahar, said the military is investigating the shooting. 

"The Department of National Defence has what's called a National Investigation Service, which is an independent but internal body that . . . will investigate whether or not this was an appropriate use of deadly force by Canadian soldiers," said McClure. 

Military officials could not confirm whether the soldier had fired a warning shot. 

But Col. Fred Lewis, deputy commander of the Canadian contingent of NATO's International Security Assistance Force (ISAF), said the soldier may have believed the motorcycle was carrying an explosive. 

"Clearly the soldier thought they were (a threat). The soldier went through the standard escalation of the rules of engagement, giving verbal and visual warnings," said Lewis. 

McClure described the scene following the blast as "very chaotic." A Canadian LAV-3 light armoured vehicle burned for hours after the massive blast. Another lesser-armoured G-Wagon jeep was also destroyed. 

"There were huge plumes of smoke and fireballs as ammunition and grenades inside these vehicles blew off," McClure said. 

Afghan journalists also reported that Canadian soldiers fired over their heads as they attempted to capture video and photographs at the bombing site. 

The attack brings to eight the number of Canadian soldiers to die in southern Afghanistan in August. 

Twenty-seven Canadian soldiers have been killed since Canada deployed ground forces to the country in early 2002. 

Defence officials are concerned the shootings that killed the teen and injured the young boy will likely be used by Taliban insurgents to stir up anger against foreign soldiers and to recruit more troops and young men to their cause. 

"I suspect they'll try," said Lewis. "I would be concerned about it and I think we need to pass the right message to the Afghan people," he said. 

"The message is that we're here to help them and we certainly would never want to hurt them."

With a report by CTV's Matt McClure and The Canadian Press in Kandahar


----------



## a78jumper (23 Aug 2006)

Riding in vehicles through Kabul used to give me the creeps, but when yet another of our best is cruelly taken from us, I now just get mad and more resolute that we shall overcome. RIP my friend, and our prayers and thoughts to all those that knew and loved you.


----------



## Pea (23 Aug 2006)

My thoughts are with the family, friends and comrades of the fallen & injured.

Another soldier to add to the list of fallen heroes. I wish a speedy recovery to the injured.

My heart goes out to 2VP. Stay strong boys/girls. You're all in my thoughts.

I find it even harder to hear this sad news with a friend from 2VP over there now.


----------



## big bad john (23 Aug 2006)

The thoughts and prayers of my wife and I are with Cpl. David Braun, his family, loved ones and his comrades, as well as those who were wounded and their families and loved ones.  We will have a kind thought for all of them in our heart tonight.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (23 Aug 2006)

RIP Cpl Braun, thoughts are with the fallen, wounded, and their's who hold them close.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (23 Aug 2006)

from the CBC website...

http://www.cbc.ca/story/world/national/2006/08/22/afghanistan-cda.html

_Cpl. Jesse Melnyck was listed in stable, non-critical condition, and was to be flown to a hospital in Landstuhl, Germany for further treatment. The other soldier, whose name has not been released, was reported in good condition in hospital at Kandahar airfield._


----------



## ark (23 Aug 2006)

RIP soldier and a speedy recovery to the injured.


----------



## CdnArtyWife (23 Aug 2006)

Sending prayers and condolences to the family of our fallen. Thank you for your sacrifice.

It breaks my heart every time I hear of such incidents. And I mend that heart in my beliefs that it was not all in vain. Our military is making a difference over there (slowly, but surely, somehow). I know that for every report of death or injury there are numerous incidents of rebuilding and (name taking).

I send wishes of speedy recovery for the injured.

These are hard times for 2VP. My heart goes out to the regiment.

Stand tall boys, you still make us proud.


----------



## gk404 (23 Aug 2006)

RIP Cpl Braun  
My sincere condolences to the family.

Speedy recovery to the injured


----------



## Islandgirl (23 Aug 2006)

The unamed soldier "DM" from Shiloh, is at the Kandahar Base and when I last spoke to his mother is doing good.
The loss of his friend Cpl. David Braun is weighing heavy on him as it is with all of their troop. I don't know what 
else to say.


----------



## C/10 (23 Aug 2006)




----------



## Bobbyoreo (23 Aug 2006)

RIP


----------



## bubba (23 Aug 2006)

RIP


----------



## dglad (23 Aug 2006)

Once again, we salute a fallen comrade and offer our thoughts and prayers to his family and loved ones.


----------



## Kirkhill (23 Aug 2006)

RIP Cpl Braun and thank you.  My condolences to the family and friends and best wishes for the speedy recovery of the injured.


----------



## muffin (23 Aug 2006)

RIP Cpl Braun 

My deepest condolences to the family and friends 

Maggie


----------



## Mike Baker (23 Aug 2006)

RIP Cpl Braun. My thoughts are with your family, friends, and comrads. You will be missed.


----------



## mechanic_chick (23 Aug 2006)

Sad day for family , Sad day for Shilo , Sad day for the Batallion , Sad day for all.

RIP Cpl Braun


----------



## manhole (23 Aug 2006)

Condolences to the family and friends of Cpl, Braun.   Wishes for a speedy recovery to the wounded.
 
Ubique


----------



## big bad john (23 Aug 2006)

http://www.cbc.ca/story/canada/national/2006/08/23/soldier-condolences.html

Braun 'gave his heart and soul' to mission
Last Updated Wed, 23 Aug 2006 12:48:50 EDT
CBC News
A soldier who was killed by a suicide bomber in Afghanistan on Tuesday was a "fine young man" and a "brave soldier" who gave his "heart and soul" to the Kandahar mission, Canadian government and military officials said.

 The body of Cpl. David Braun, from CFB Shilo, Man., is carried onto a C-130 Hercules aircraft at the Kandahar Air Field in Afghanistan on Wednesday, Aug. 23, 2006. Braun was killed in a suicide attack in Kandahar the day before. (Terry Pedwell/Canadian Press) Prime Minister Stephen Harper extended his sympathies to the family and friends of Cpl. David Braun, who was killed while on patrol near downtown Kandahar when an insurgent bomber plowed his explosives-laden car into a Canadian convoy and detonated the bomb. Three other soldiers were injured in the attack.

"Our country honours this brave soldier, who exemplifies the best that Canada has to offer. While deeply saddened by his loss, I hope his family may find some comfort in knowing that Canadians share their sorrow," Harper said in a statement on Wednesday.

"We are proud of Cpl. Braun's contribution to our mission in Afghanistan, and of all our Canadian Forces men and women who soldier on in the name of democratic values and freedom."

The three other Canadian soldiers injured in the attack are listed in good condition. Harper extended wishes for their speedy recovery.

Braun was a "fine young man," said Gen. Rick Hillier, Canada's top soldier.

"We lost a soldier yesterday, a fine young man, and obviously our thoughts, our prayers are with his family during this, the worst days of their lives," Hillier said after a speaking engagement in St. John's.

Braun was a member of the 2nd Battalion, Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry.

Military officials said the body is expected to be returned to Canada by Friday. A ramp ceremony was held at the Kandahar airfield on Wednesday night. Braun's casket was carried onto a C-130 Hercules aircraft.

Governor General Michaëlle Jean said in a statement that all Canadians share in the grief felt by Braun's family.

 Cpl. David Braun was killed in a suicide attack on Tuesday in Kandahar. (CP PHOTO/DND) "I know that all Canadians empathize with the deep sorrow felt by the family, friends and colleagues of this young man, who willingly gave his heart and soul so that the Afghan people could have a better future," she said.

Two hours after the suicide attack, a 10-year-old Afghan boy was shot and killed by a Canadian soldier at the site of the suicide attack. He was a passenger on a motorcycle that crossed the security perimeter of the site.

Soldiers warned the driver, a 17-year-old Afghan, to stop, but he failed to do so and a soldier opened fire, with one bullet passing through the driver and killing his passenger.

The body of the boy has been returned to his parents, while the teenager was taken to hospital at Kandahar airfield and is listed in stable condition.

Braun is the 27th Canadian soldier to be killed in Afghanistan since Canada first sent troops there in early 2002.


----------



## Cansoldier (23 Aug 2006)

RIP


----------



## Blackhorse7 (23 Aug 2006)

RIP...


----------



## josh (23 Aug 2006)

RIP Cpl Braun and my condolences to the family and friends.


----------



## apostle (23 Aug 2006)

RIP and condolences to family and comrades-in-arms.  To the wounded, speedy recovery.


----------



## hayterowensound (23 Aug 2006)

RIP 

The Hayter family


----------



## tomahawk6 (23 Aug 2006)

My condolences to the family and friends of Cpl David Braun. 

Death of a Soldier

The death of a soldier is one
which no one will see.
They only know of his courage,
of his wish to be free.

And so he fights for his country
to the death of his soul.
He did his duty, 
played out the role.

Can we show him
what was the gain,
through his death,
through his pain.

What have we to show
for the loss of these men.
Where is the freedom?
Will we ever see it, when?

They gave us their souls, 
asking nothing in return.
Wishing only to give us the freedom 
for which we all yearn.

On the battlefield
he dies alone.
The fight continues, 
and has grown.

Blessed Lord,
let us be free.
Before we are all 
to blind to see

The Death of a Soldier
Who has died to set us free.

© 1999, Jennifer DuBois


----------



## gardCanada (23 Aug 2006)

RIP Cpl Braun


----------



## quinner12 (25 Aug 2006)

Rest in Peace, Soldier !!!! 2VP


----------



## Hill677 (30 Aug 2006)

Comradeship 
When a soldier was injured and coulden't get back to safety, his buddy went out to get him against his officer's orders. He returned mortally wounded and his friend whom he had carried back was dead. The officer was angry "I told you not to go " he said, now I've lost both of you it wasn't worth it. The dying man replied "but it was sir, because when I got to him, he said Jim I knew you'd come."

                                                    2VP " Second To None "


----------



## 043 (30 Aug 2006)

Hill677 said:
			
		

> Comradeship
> When a soldier was injured and coulden't get back to safety, his buddy went out to get him against his officer's orders. He returned mortally wounded and his friend whom he had carried back was dead. The officer was angry "I told you not to go " he said, now I've lost both of you it wasn't worth it. The dying man replied "but it was sir, because when I got to him, he said Jim I knew you'd come."
> 
> 2VP " Second To None "



Outstanding!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## big bad john (31 Aug 2006)

http://www.canada.com/components/print.aspx?id=e3498790-f655-45bb-8e76-39a2911ec78f&k=63669

Braun laid to rest
  
Will Chabun 
Leader-Post 


Thursday, August 31, 2006



CREDIT: CP PHOTO/Jonathan Hayward 
Mother of Cpl. David Braun, Patty along with his two brothers Chris and Mike along with sister Diana look on as his coffin is put into a hearse during a repatriation ceremony at CFB Trenton, Ont. Saturday August, 26, 2006. 


CREDIT: CP PHOTO/HO - DND 
Cpl. David Braun is seen in an undated handout photo. Braun was killed in suicide attack on Tuesday, Aug. 22, 2006 in Kandahar, Afghanistan. 


RAYMORE, Sask. -- Silent and solemn, a block-long line of soldiers and Royal Canadian Legion members, all raising their hands in salute, helped the family of David Braun bid farewell to the young army corporal Thursday afternoon.

Their poignant salute followed an emotional funeral service for the 27-year-old corporal, killed in action near Kandahar, Afghanistan, on Aug. 22 while serving with the 2nd Battalion of the Princess Patricia’s Canadian Light Infantry.

In a wide-ranging eulogy, Terry Braman, Braun’s best friend since boyhood, told stories of a typical small-town Saskatchewan kid, fun-loving and fiercely loyal to his family, the kind of guy who wore a tuxedo and running shoes to his 1997 graduation from Raymore High School — in the gymnasium where his funeral service was held Thursday afternoon.

Hundreds of townspeople, military personnel and mourners from all over central Saskatchewen had packed the gym in this town 100 kilometres north of Regina a full 30 minutes before the funeral service began.

At one point during The Battle Hymn of the Republic, husky young men were dabbing at their eyes. As it ended, one woman’s sobbing could be heard.

Stationed at CFB Shilo, Man., Braun is survived by his mother, sister, and two brothers.

Braman told hundreds of mourners that Braun’s death filled him with a powerful sense of loss, one that was "overpowered by something stronger: Intense pride."

He said his friend never spoke of any fear in going to Afghanistan, but "simply said, ‘I didn’t re-sign my (enlistment) contract to sit around Shilo, that’s for sure.’ "

Rev. Rey Dahlen, in his gospel, praised Braun for his commitment in defending not only the rights and freedoms of Canadians, but also those of the people of Afghanistan.

Noting the warm reception his own father, a veteran of the wartime Canadian Army, received several years ago from the people of the Netherlands, Dahlen said there will come a time when "all the people of God and this Earth will give a royal reception to everyone who has laid down his life for his friends."

Terry’s father, Jim Braman, who had taught and coached Braun over many years in this town of about 700, joked that the high-spirited Braun’s favourite TV channel was whatever was showing Looney Tunes — followed by the History Channel, Discovery and CNN, emphasizing Braun’s growing interest in the Canadian Forces and world affairs during his adolescence.

From that came a strong belief in the righteousness of Canada’s military support for the fledgling government in Afghanistan against domestic and foreign insurgents.

Paraphrasing English philospher Edmund Burke and his famous quote about how all that is necessary for the triumph of evil is for good men to do nothing, Jim said, "David Braun was a good kid who grew up to be a good man — who refused to be silent..." 

"He’s speaking volumes to us now. Please listen to what he said," the elder Braman continued. "Remember him. Be proud of him."

The funeral was followed by a private interment ceremony at the Raymore Protestant Cemetery.

Braun’s family has indicated that in lieu of flowers, donations can be made to the Corporal David Braun Memorial Raymore School Student Enhancement Program in care of the Raymore Savings and Credit Union, P.O. Box 460, Raymore, Sask., S0A 3J0.


----------



## BernDawg (4 Sep 2006)

Stand easy brother, stand easy.


----------

